
With the iPhone 7, Apple Changed the Camera Industry Forever - runesoerensen
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/with-the-iphone-7-apple-changed-the-camera-industry-forever
======
roddux
Seems a bit premature to make this sort of announcement before we've seen any
actual photos taken by the device.

~~~
tellarin
Dual-lens is not even new on phones too.

And of course others valued having a computer on their pocket, Nokia was one
of the first smartphone manufacturers after all. Not to say they didn't both
screwed up and underestimated the iPhone.

The whole article reads very fanboy-ish.

